# Im new at this game



## ShirtsGoneWild (Sep 21, 2010)

*Well I want to learn about golf. so here I am. Is there any good books? let me know.*


----------



## DonkeyJote (Jul 27, 2010)

ShirtsGoneWild said:


> *Well I want to learn about golf. so here I am. Is there any good books? let me know.*


I read Golf for Dummies, and there was a ton of good info in there.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

a good one to start with is Ben Hogan's Five Lessons, The Modern Fundamentals of Golf


----------



## Stuart StAndrew (Sep 9, 2010)

Personally I don't find books really do it for me, I've used some of the free video lessons on youtube (you have to make sure you are watching someone that actually knows what they are doing though!) and they have been really useful for me. And nothing beats a round with your local pro.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Take Stuarts advice and have a pro get you going with your stance and swing. He or she will get to know your strengths and weaknesses. In my mind I have the strength and flexability of a 20 year old, but the 61 year old body says no you don't.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes books are fine but nothing will bet the advice/lessons the local pro will give you I wish I had of done that when I started it's really hard to break bad habits once you've got them.


----------



## dadamson (Aug 2, 2010)

Stuart StAndrew said:


> Personally I don't find books really do it for me, I've used some of the free video lessons on youtube (you have to make sure you are watching someone that actually knows what they are doing though!) and they have been really useful for me. And nothing beats a round with your local pro.


Stuart has hit the nail on the head here, it is very hard to determine who knows what they are doing on YouTube though, even more so for a beginner.

Back when I started playing I had followed various "golf gurus" on Youtube and watched their daily tips and started to improve my own playing greatly.

After not to long, I realised that I had developed a bad slice! I was convinced my clubs were too old so I raced out to buy some new ones. My slice was still as bad as ever and I put it down to the techniques I learned from the "gurus" on YouTube.

I now realise their techniques were rubbish and they weren't professional or even experienced golfers at all. So I rushed out to buy some of the best products on the internet after much research.

From then I was able to cure my slice and greatly improve my playing. I have created a newsletter series detailing all the lessons and techniques I learned (you can access this by downloading my free report in my sig).

Alternatively I would recommend The Simple Golf Swing or Jack Moorehouse's How To Break 80 if you have some cash to spend.

Good luck though, don't worry so much about where you want to be, just concentrate on your day to day achievements and when you look back you will soon see how far you have come!


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

*Go Videos*

Yes I like Stuart's advice. Seeing your local professional or watching some videos online at YouTube. There are so many helpful videos online. They cover every part of the golf swing and most importantly the fundamentals. You just type in exactly what you want to learn and you will find plenty of great videos to choose from.

Hope that helps.


----------

